# RoadBikeReview group ride - June 13th - 9 am, Los Altos Start



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

We're going to try a new starting point in June... There's more after ride options, andronico's, starbucks, etc...

*New Starting Point:* 690 Fremont Ave Los Altos, CA
*New Starting Day:* *Saturday* June 13
*New Route:* https://www.mapmyride.com/route/us/ca/los altos/447124173340394488

We'll start out of the Rancho San Antonio Parking lot...









Please park back where the yellow arrow points to, as that will cause the least disruption to the business traffic. :thumbsup: 

*New riders are strongly encouraged to come out and join us, as the pace will be a very casual spin.*


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Is that across the street from the hardware store? I’m already there. Just have to write it down somewhere. As the pace will “be a very casual spin”, I will most likely just ride my bike all the way up to Los Halitosis.


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

aw yeah


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

kwc said:


> aw yeah


This can also be the welcome back kwc ride!


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

If I'm not up in downieville, I'll be there.
(but most likely in d-ville)


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm clearing my calendar...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

grrrah said:


> If I'm not up in downieville, I'll be there.
> (but most likely in d-ville)


What if you’re down in uppieville?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

The Route -- Roughly 33 miles.  





<!-- MMF PARTNER TOOL -->


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

mark on my calendar. I miss the RBR ride...


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

thien said:


> The Route -- Roughly 33 miles.


This looks like an interesting route. Thanks for planning it out. There are a couple of early diversions for the climbers - either Altamont or Moody Road to meet up with the main group on Arastradero. There's also a really long haul back down Alameda De La Pulgas, Junipero Serra and Foothills back to the beginning (12 miles?) - a good opportunity to practice a pace line!

I'm not sure if I'll be able to make this date but I'll try. I almost went on the recent group ride (in the wet) with ukchild in a trailer! Instead we did the family Challenge Bike Ride around Mountain View, Los Altos and Sunnyvale which turned out to be absolutely awesome.


----------



## whiteneon (Mar 16, 2009)

Is this ride open to the general riding public?
It looks like it is just my kind of ride.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

thien said:


> We'll start out of the Rancho San Antonio Parking lot...


OMG HI, Thien! Which Rancho would this be? I believe it is LOS ALTOS RANCHO.

// just sayin'  

/// thanks for putting together a new ride :thumbsup:


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

eddy said:


> OMG HI, Thien! Which Rancho would this be? I believe it is LOS ALTOS RANCHO.


Yes eddy, it's Los Altos Rancho.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

whiteneon said:


> Is this ride open to the general riding public?
> It looks like it is just my kind of ride.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Jeff,

This ride is open to EVERYONE. No matter what your speed/level.... :thumbsup: 

Looking forward to seeing you there!

T


----------



## whiteneon (Mar 16, 2009)

Great! I'll be there.


Jeff


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

awesome! I'm so there.

fc


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I'll be there on my first RBR 2009 ride. Be nice folks, I'm a newbie.

FC, can I try the Look 586? I need to know if my bike sux and an upgrade would make me a better and faster rider. what's the seat height on that pretty boy?

What's the chance of bringing Sarah on this ride? She's a total newbie that doesn't like road. She is C speed, and E- on road skillz. Not a good idea?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

rensho said:


> What's the chance of bringing Sarah on this ride? She's a total newbie that doesn't like road. She is C speed, and E- on road skillz. Not a good idea?


It's a VERY good idea. Like I said, anyone can come out! :thumbsup: We'll break up into different speed groups if necessary, and no one will be dropped or left behind.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

rensho said:


> I'll be there on my first RBR 2009 ride. Be nice folks, I'm a newbie.
> 
> FC, can I try the Look 586? I need to know if my bike sux and an upgrade would make me a better and faster rider. what's the seat height on that pretty boy?
> 
> What's the chance of bringing Sarah on this ride? She's a total newbie that doesn't like road. She is C speed, and E- on road skillz. Not a good idea?


I think I'm in. I'm likely gonna be going C speed also.


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

rensho said:


> I'll be there on my first RBR 2009 ride. Be nice folks, I'm a newbie.
> 
> FC, can I try the Look 586? I need to know if my bike sux and an upgrade would make me a better and faster rider. what's the seat height on that pretty boy?
> 
> What's the chance of bringing Sarah on this ride? She's a total newbie that doesn't like road. She is C speed, and E- on road skillz. Not a good idea?


Bring her along, rensho! I'll be sweeping the C's with eddy.

-g


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Alright! With riding buddies at her pace, she'll love it. Let me run it by her.


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

I am in....


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

just marked my calendar!


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm out. I just realized that this is happening on a Saturday. As long as these rides happen on Saturdays I will not be able to make it.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

d'oh, I thought it was on sunday too. I'm most likely out. Have a graduation party I'm being forced to go to


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'll have to check with the wife since I'm playing golf on sunday already for my buddy's bday. Hopefully I can do both!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Gee3 said:


> I'll have to check with the wife since I'm playing golf on sunday already for my buddy's bday. Hopefully I can do both!


Im expecting you there.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Golf was just cancelled so the chances are getting much better!!! Hopefully I can get Andy, Eric and John out there too!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Gee3 said:


> Golf was just cancelled so the chances are getting much better!!! Hopefully I can get Andy, Eric and John out there too!


EXCELLENT! Everyone knows that an RBR group ride is more entertaining than golfing! :thumbsup: The more people, the merrier.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Crap, just found out from the wife that we have plans all day Saturday. So Thien, if you do a recovery ride on Sunday I can probably do that with ya! Sorry man!! 

And Leo, it's much cheaper than golf too!! Especially since I have a tendency to lose golf balls in the woods and water! haha!


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm up for a recovery ride on Sunday.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Gee3 said:


> Crap, just found out from the wife that we have plans all day Saturday. So Thien, if you do a recovery ride on Sunday I can probably do that with ya! Sorry man!!
> 
> And Leo, it's much cheaper than golf too!! Especially since I have a tendency to lose golf balls in the woods and water! haha!


You disappoint me Gary.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

thien said:


> You disappoint me Gary.


I know, I suck!


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Grrrah, we know you graduated already, so don't use that excuse...

I'm still in!


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

I can't... its part of the forgiveness package (since I didn't ask for permission) for letting me go to downieville this weekend, and Boggs the weekend after.

I'm up for something sunday though, wether a recovery, or dirty ride.

I'll be doing the OLH-Pescadero-Toonytas ride on Friday the 12th though, if you are off work.

Edit, I may still try to make the start, but only ride up until sand hill. I might be able to get away with it if I'm home by noon.


----------



## MarkFein (Sep 13, 2008)

*Can I bum a ride from Oakland to Los Altos?*

Is there anyone in the East Bay with room on their rack (yes, and in the car, too) who I can ride over/back with? I have a brand new Canondale that I really don't want to stuff into the trunk of my crappy Honda? I live just down the hill from Montclair Village. Remember, only one person needs to volunteer. 

Thanks,
MF


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

Count me in since this weekend FC is off vacationing at some locale that features whtie sand, warm tropical breezes, and fruity alcohol drinks.


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Just found out that I'm out....funeral in Sac for the wife's side of the family. Distant auntie, but still need to be there.

Rensho, there will still be plenty of support in the C group for your wifey.

-g


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

I wish I could join as well. Unfortunately, Saturdays=kids+honeydo's. 
Only Sunday is Funday for moi.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

twain said:


> I wish I could join as well. Unfortunately, Saturdays=kids+honeydo's.
> Only Sunday is Funday for moi.


You should switch the days, just this one weekend, for this special event!


----------



## AntF (Apr 25, 2008)

RBR group ride newbie here. Hoping to make it, I'd like to come out and meet some local riders.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Was hoping to do my first RBR ride this weekend but with Arnie threatening to close Henry Coe and a trailwork weekend out there this weekend, I'll be on the nobblies instead. Have a great ride!


----------



## mark59 (Jan 2, 2003)

I was looking forward to this one.
I see its on Saturday .
I have to work till 2pm on Saturday.
I will catch you on the next one.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

See you all in the morning.


----------



## otterpop (Aug 5, 2008)

Im in


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Here's a printable cue sheet if anyone wants one. Page three is probably the only one you need...

DOWNLOAD PDF


----------



## whiteneon (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the ride guys, it was nice to meet you all. Glad I was able to keep up on the old boat anchor of a bike. Looking forward to another ride soon.

Jeff


----------



## otterpop (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Brett (I think, guy with super light system on his bike) - send me a PM if you see this, and I'll give you the contact info for the gal that was selling lemonade. 

Im makin a big fat chicken pot pie right now after that ride! Later!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Kickass ride, gentlemen! It was great to meet you all. I just got back less than ten minutes of this posting (rode all the way back from Los Altos, of course). Anyone have any idea how many miles the ride was today? Whatever the distance, I need to add 36.8 miles (round-trip distance between my house and where we met), in addition to the miles on the bonus excursion that a select two gentlemen added.

I think we need more group rides like the one today. Great fun!


----------



## AntF (Apr 25, 2008)

Good ride, I haven't done anything that long for quite some time. Nice meeting you all. It came out to 50.5 miles total with my ride there and back home, but I think I had about 36 miles for the actual ride.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Gentleman for seriously kicking my ass.

I was telling Derek I haven't been on a road bike, nevermind group rides regularly for over 2 years, now it was just astonishing to find the 'rolling hills' i was so used to grow into the alps. 

Here's a few photos I managed to snap before I decided to stay dropped.

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3405/3623261436_3097d370ff_b.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3623/3622442407_5580187007_b.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3616/3622442637_c26e9a82fd_b.jpg">

<img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2475/3623262590_a539c42fcb_b.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3644/3622443595_bfe827983c_b.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3345/3623263260_8001a5f993_b.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3370/3622444167_91e1a257c6_b.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3322/3623264636_36265f2421_b.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3337/3623266628_16d5057147_b.jpg">

thanks for the company guys. i'll have to find my legs, before i jump in the next one. 

thien! hey man i showed up for you!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Sheesh!!! That dude’s red light is freakin’ *BRIGHT!!!!*. I mean, sure, on the ride it seemed bright too, but even in photos it’s like a double-barreled light cannon!


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

i thought that thing was nothing short of awesome.


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

those "afterburners" ( the lights) were the best part of the ride...fun ride!


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

That was good fun today guys. It has been too long since I was on the skinny tires. Cops were out in force today. It would have sucked to get a ticket.  Takes the fun out of it.

Thanks to the 2 gals that rode with Sarah and kept her company. She had a great ride, thanks to you both.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Sheesh!!! That dude’s red light is freakin’ *BRIGHT!!!!*. I mean, sure, on the ride it seemed bright too, but even in photos it’s like a double-barreled light cannon!



If any car even comes close to to you while riding that "Christmas Tree," the driver must be absolutely blind!! :thumbsup: 

CHL


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

CHL said:


> If any car even comes close to to you while riding that "Christmas Tree," the driver must be absolutely blind!! :thumbsup:
> 
> CHL


I’m just glad I didn’t get stuck riding behind him!


----------



## kaizen (Apr 9, 2007)

Looks like fun was had. Hope to make the next Sunday rBr ride.


----------



## Maaku (May 3, 2009)

Hi all, I was riding with you guys wearing the white jersey/gray shorts. Nice group of people and we went at a good pace, I will definitely come out again next time.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

kaizen said:


> Looks like fun was had. Hope to make the next Sunday rBr ride.


Next Sunday? I had no idea there was an RBR-sanctioned event? Please fill us all in on the details.


----------



## kaizen (Apr 9, 2007)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Next Sunday? I had no idea there was an RBR-sanctioned event? Please fill us all in on the details.


I can't do most Saturdays - Daddy, daughter day. When/if the rides return to Sundays, I look forward to riding again with you all.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah, I'm in the same boat as kaizen: Saturdays are out for me. My kids have Chinese school on Saturdays and that means driving out to San Francisco Chinatown twice to drop them off and then to pick them up again every Saturday. It's a royal PITA for me but it's not about me so I do it. Sundays are do-able but I need to find a sitter if I want to do a ride since my wife works through the weekend.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Looks like an awesome ride.

I have one of those lights. My wife never leaves home without it. At least it wasn't set in strobe-light mode.

fc


----------

